
Why You Should Stop Reading News(2013) - myth_drannon
https://www.fs.blog/2013/12/stop-reading-news/
======
5_minutes
Aaron also had a good post on this:
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/hatethenews](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/hatethenews)
— all very true.

Even worse, is being really “into politics”, though, and waste your time on
that.

